# Topics > Sport > Sport in the Metaverse >  Nikeland, virtual world created inside Roblox, Nike, Inc., Beaverton, Oregon, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Nike, Inc.

roblox.com/nikeland

----------


## Airicist2

NIKELAND on Roblox - Where sport has no rules

Nov 18, 2021




> Welcome to NIKELAND on Roblox, a new virtual experience where sport has no rules. Parkour dodgeball with friends? Let’s go. Trampoline tag and a freshly styled avatar? Why not. Your real-life movement unlocks superpowers for even more ways to play.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Nikeland: Sports Fashion Meets the Metaverse"

of Nathan Tam
October 11, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Nikeland: Sports Fashion Meets the Metaverse"

of Nathan Tam
October 11, 2022

----------

